# Rechtsschutzversicherung bei Handyabzocke



## MarcAnton (27 September 2016)

Habe (leider aus aktuellem Hintergrund) folgende grundsätzliche Frage:
Gibt es denn nicht eine Möglichkeit, aus Handyabzocke entstehende Schäden mithilfe einer Rechtsschutzversicherung abzudecken ?
Ich habe eine entsprechende Versicherung, werde aus den dem Fachchinesisch in den Bedingungen nicht schlau !


----------



## Hippo (27 September 2016)

Nein, das geht nicht. Es sei denn Du meinst den "Schaden" der Rechtsanwaltskosten für die Verfolgung der Täter bzw die Rückforderung der abgezockten Gelder.
Die abgezockten Gelder gibts nicht über die Versicherung.


----------



## Ordner3 (2 Oktober 2016)

und wie bitteschön bekommt jemand in dem Fall die abgezockten Gelder zurück ?


----------



## Hippo (2 Oktober 2016)

Indem er es zurückfordert und ggf klagt.
Irgendwelche dritte werdens ihm nicht zahlen


----------



## TuiBlu (21 November 2016)

Aber diese Kosten müsste doch die Rechtsschutz übernehmen


----------



## Hippo (21 November 2016)

Das Geld das er verzockt hat?
Never ever!
Wenn es in den Bedingungen mitversichert ist max. die Rechtsverfolgungskosten.


----------



## Teleton (22 November 2016)

Wenn Privatrechtschutz im Paket ist dürfte grundsätzlich eine Klage gegen den Mobilfunkanbieter mitversichert sein. 
Um welche Form der Abzocke geht es denn? 0900, Drittanbieterabos,118xx, Kurzwahlnummern, Ausland, Kreuzfahrt, Sat....?


----------



## Blaumacher (17 August 2017)

Es geht ganz einfach über eine Handyversicherung


----------



## RomanH (18 August 2017)

nein, die helfen nur wenn du dein display zerdepperst oder es dir geklaut wird


----------



## jupp11 (3 März 2020)

Ist ganz nett Uraltthreads  hochzuholen und per copy/paste immer wieder dasselbe zu posten. 
Anmelden wäre nicht ganz verkehrt....


----------



## BenTigger (3 März 2020)

Wiederholte Werbung für Rechtschutzversicherungen gelöscht.
@Questionmark: Bitte unterlasse weitere Quotes zu uralten Themen mit dem selben "Werbetext" hier und in anderen Bereichen.


----------

